# Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Qualification Thread*


*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*July 1, 2013 through September 30, 2013*_.
A random drawing for one winner will be held the first part of October 2013 from the qualified entries.

This giveaway is limited to members residing in the United States only. You must be able to prove your residency in the United States.
ONLY members who are registered as of July 31, 2013 are eligible to qualify.
You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period and be a continually active member at HTS.
No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
After you have posted your 25 posts (with 25 words or more) between 7/1/13 and 9/30/13, you will then (and only then) need to post in the *Qualification Thread* (which is this thread you are reading now) that you would like to be entered into the giveaway drawing. I will review your entry and if you are not qualified, your post will be deleted without notification. Unfortunately, I do not have time to PM everyone to confirm that you are qualified or not, nor do I have time to answer PMs about the giveaway. If you have questions, please post them in the discussion thread and hopefully I or someone can answer as soon as possible.
SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*Please Like Power Sound Audio on facebook!*

*IMPORTANT NOTE!* This giveaway is for members who are participating on a regular basis. If you are only participating for the opportunity to win a giveaway and come to the forum for that sole purpose, we reserve the right to disqualify you. It is not a complicated process to figure this out. It seems we have some members who only show up long enough to get their qualifying posts and we never see them otherwise. This is not a giveaway to try to gain new members or try to generate posts... it is a giveaway to reward those who participate regularly and help us consistently build content.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

*This is the Qualification Thread ONLY... and you should only post in it once you are qualified. Please read the qualifications carefully. For comments or questions, please use the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway discussion thread.*

...


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, I would like to enter. Thank You:T


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi! I would like to be entered in the giveaway also! Thanks


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Sonnie!

I would like to participate in this Triax Giveaway, so please add my name to the list.

Thanks!

:T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am qualified and would like to enter. Best of luck to all who are eligible. Whoever wins will be able to enjoy great sounding sub sounds from this Triax unit!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ohhhh, get to enter another for a chance at another great HTS giveaway. If I win, it will be nice to finally compare my PB-13U to another sub. Please enter me & good luck everybody!


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

Please enter me into the PSA giveaway. 

Good luck everyone! :T


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Please sign me up!
You guys have great giveaways !:T


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Another awesome giveaway! I am qualified and would like to enter!!! This thing is a beast - good luck to all!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im in i think it could tear down my house.:hsd:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Put me down for this one... Another awesome giveaway!! Someone is going to be very lucky to get this one! Good luck to all! :T:T


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I qualify... crossing my fingers...


----------



## ClevelandFreeman (Sep 2, 2012)

Can you please sign me up? Thanks.


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

i qualify for the giveaway please enter me in the contest. That sub would be awesome for movies!!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree, this would be an Awesome addition to anyone's theater! Please sign me up also - never hurts to try...

Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck folks.

Sonnie,
Please put a ping pong ball in the machine for me too.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified and would love to win this super sub.....:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm gonna go for it! Sign me up please! I'm pretty sure I qualify. Whoever wins is gonna be one fortunate feller! Size is the only concern but I will cross that bridge if I get to it :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am qualified and grateful to be entered.

Good luck to everyone and thank you Sonnie and everyone at the HTS for another outstanding giveaway!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Qualified, today I think. Enjoy the atmosphere around here, and love the REW program. Having a blast using it! 

Please enter me in the contest! Thanks


***edit*** post 26 - Oh well.... my posts to this point have been legitimate.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh how I love thee..Please sign me up!


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Please inter me in the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway drawing.
Thanks, REP


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to enter this giveaway please and I promise not to let my self consciousness get in the way of me posting on HTS anymore


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would liked to be entered in the sweepstakes. I am qualified to post. 

Thanks


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

I am imagining the look on my wife's face when this shows up. Honey! Look, another subwoofer to add to the other two (that you hate staring at).

I'll end up sleeping in the garage. Hey! I can put this out in the garage with my garage 2-ch system! I see no downside here.:rofl2:


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I'm qualified. Good Luck to everyone. I've been looking for a subwoofer for my 2 channel system.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Count me in ! This is a great opportunity to get a second sub finally , there's lot of anticipation around this one and the specs and build sure look nice but will it :hsd: :yikes:


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Super stoked to have the opportunity to win this monster sub. The dogs aren't so sure about this though...


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am qualified and I would love to win this. Please sign me up.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe I am qualified and also would like to be entered to win the PSA Triax. What a sweet giveaway! :T :clap:


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish to be entered in the contest for the free Triax giveaway. It appears to be a outstanding sub that any guy or gal would be proud to have.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I would love to be entered to win this sub! This would be a perfect addition to my soon to be home theater!


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello, I would also like to be entered into the Triax give away contest please.

Thx!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm qualified and would love to be entered, thanks HTS!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Please enter me in the drawing!

I would love to win this sub!

I checked and I have 31 posts since July 1st (more if you count my for sale posts)

Thanks
Ray Nist


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I am qualified and would love to be in the drawing for this! 

Thanks!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Throw me in, and good luck to all who entered.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, I almost missed this!?! I don't really need this sub but I can't pass up this opportunity. Please enter me in the drawing!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*I know who the winner is... 
*
And I ain't tellin' you who it is... subscribe to the HTS Newsletter to find out. :neener:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I know who the winner is... And I ain't tellin' you who it is... subscribe to the HTS Newsletter to find out. :neener:


^^^ I got nervous and I didn't even register


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I already am subscribed, how can I tell?

When will the newsletter be sent?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

raynist said:


> I think I already am subscribed, how can I tell? When will the newsletter be sent?


It will be emailed and if you don't get an email you can get the newsletter on the home page under the the Quick Links | Tool Tab


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm thinking I'm registered because when I tried to do so just now I got an error message saying something about not allowing duplicates.

Ugh......the suspense is killing us! :hyper:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Hopefully it's me because that would make me super happy and it would be an enormous upgrade from my outlaw lfm-1 ex 

But congrats to whoever actually won because the Triax should be an extremely capable subwoofer...looking forward to seeing that newsletter in my inbox and finding out who won.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to ellisr63 ... winner of the PSA Triax Subwoofer*


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

congratulations ellisr63 that's one awesome sub you won you lucky dog you , I hope your house is on good solid ground because your going to need it :hsd:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

flamingeye said:


> congratulations ellisr63 that's one awesome sub you won you lucky dog you , I hope your house is on good solid ground because your going to need it :hsd:



Our house is on a sub floor, but it is constantly moving even aver 50 years. When I get the new HT built in the garage it will be on concrete but it will be about 10' from a 7400 gallon Koi pond. Hopefully our foundation will be good enough!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats ellisr63!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats Ellis!

I suppose NorCal refers to Northern California so please keep the volume down, down want you triggering the fault line and cause a huge rumble for the rest of us Cali natives 

I wish I was closer to experience this bad boy, sure is going to be fun!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll enjoy the new sub


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Our house is on a sub floor, but it is constantly moving even aver 50 years. When I get the new HT built in the garage it will be on concrete but it will be about 10' from a 7400 gallon Koi pond. Hopefully our foundation will be good enough!


Congrats on the sub!! Hope there is no tsunami from the Koi pond it would be a shame to drown your sub


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> Congrats Ellis!
> 
> I suppose NorCal refers to Northern California so please keep the volume down, down want you triggering the fault line and cause a huge rumble for the rest of us Cali natives
> 
> I wish I was closer to experience this bad boy, sure is going to be fun!


It will be time to re watch all my movies again to see what I have been missing.:bigsmile:


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> It will be time to re watch all my movies again to see what I have been missing.:bigsmile:


Congrats !


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you get the sub yet? If so, we would like a review...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not yet... Hopefully it will ship today.


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Not yet... Hopefully it will ship today.



Getting closer! :hyper:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Saturn94 said:


> Getting closer! :hyper:


Yeah... I haven't heard anything yet, so I am going off of what Tom said last week. Now that I offed the Paradigm Studio stuff and have LaScalas and Industrial HIP Heresy speakers it should be moving up a level or two!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I received the Triax sub today. I have calibrated it with the 4520, and it sounds great! I bumped up the bass on the sub from -8 to 0, and now when I watch TV shows I can hear the bass on them too. I never realized that tv shows had bass too, especially as to how deep they go... I have my La Scalas set to crossover @ 80, and the sub to crossover @120. The Denon required me to set the sub level to -8, so I let it and then raised it up to 0 when I was finished. When the Denon was @ -8 it sounded real good but now it sounds great! Boy, what a change this is from listening to the old KLH for 10 years!

The bass is very deep and powerful! The first movie I put on was WWZ. I was not able to crank it up as everyone was home, but @ -20 it was sounding pretty good. My next movie up (for demo) was Tron... The bass on it is unreal, and that was @ -20 also! 
I also received my minidsp mic today, so hopefully I can run REW in the next few days and see how it looks. I only have 1 place that the sub can go currently so not much I can do about getting it flat, but someday I will have a garage converted to a HT, and then I will be able to do the sub crawl and get the sub optimized.


All I can say is that even with a non room optimized sub it still sounds great!

If you can get up the scratch to afford this sub you will not be disappointed!

Thanks again for picking me to win this wonderful sub, and a big thanks to Sonnie, and PSA for making this give away happen!


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Total Awesomeness. Is there any chance you could post a pic of it in room, so we could see the size of that beasty to scale?


----------



## Saturn94 (Jun 8, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I received the Triax sub today. I have calibrated it with the 4520, and it sounds great! I bumped up the bass on the sub from -8 to 0, and now when I watch TV shows I can hear the bass on them too. I never realized that tv shows had bass too, especially as to how deep they go... I have my La Scalas set to crossover @ 80, and the sub to crossover @120. The Denon required me to set the sub level to -8, so I let it and then raised it up to 0 when I was finished. When the Denon was @ -8 it sounded real good but now it sounds great! Boy, what a change this is from listening to the old KLH for 10 years!
> 
> The bass is very deep and powerful! The first movie I put on was WWZ. I was not able to crank it up as everyone was home, but @ -20 it was sounding pretty good. My next movie up (for demo) was Tron... The bass on it is unreal, and that was @ -20 also!
> I also received my minidsp mic today, so hopefully I can run REW in the next few days and see how it looks. I only have 1 place that the sub can go currently so not much I can do about getting it flat, but someday I will have a garage converted to a HT, and then I will be able to do the sub crawl and get the sub optimized.
> ...


arty:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jeffrobinson said:


> Total Awesomeness. Is there any chance you could post a pic of it in room, so we could see the size of that beasty to scale?


+1 - we wanna see it!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

id like to see it to and the rew graph.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

pharoah said:


> id like to see it to and the rew graph.


 +1


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

congratulation, I take it your using Audyssey ? I'm not familiar with that Denon does it have XT32 with the sub eq ? . I hope you have good friendly neighbors .


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

flamingeye said:


> congratulation, I take it your using Audyssey ? I'm not familiar with that Denon does it have XT32 with the sub eq ? . I hope you have good friendly neighbors .


Haha I just don't understand how you all here get away with the amount of power and bass you have. When my bic f-12 was working our neighbors who live a good 40 feet from us would always complain. This is a 145 watt 12" sub. Now 4000 watts and 3 15" drivers? That would blow my neighbors doors down.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jeffrobinson said:


> Total Awesomeness. Is there any chance you could post a pic of it in room, so we could see the size of that beasty to scale?


The way the room is, it is between a couch and a chair in a corner... So it is not even visible unless you are sitting right next to it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

flamingeye said:


> congratulation, I take it your using Audyssey ? I'm not familiar with that Denon does it have XT32 with the sub eq ? . I hope you have good friendly neighbors .


Yes I am using XT32 with sub EQ.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> Haha I just don't understand how you all here get away with the amount of power and bass you have. When my bic f-12 was working our neighbors who live a good 40 feet from us would always complain. This is a 145 watt 12" sub. Now 4000 watts and 3 15" drivers? That would blow my neighbors doors down.


I haven't checked to see how much noise goes outside yet.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's an awesome improvement over your old sub for sure. It's got to be fun re watching movies with the bass that beast must put out.


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

LOL!!! Please tell me the chair it's sitting against is your captains chair!!! You are sitting on top of 45 inches of subs driven by 4000 watts?? What is that like? It must have laxative like effects, right?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

jeffrobinson said:


> LOL!!! Please tell me the chair it's sitting against is your captains chair!!! You are sitting on top of 45 inches of subs driven by 4000 watts?? What is that like? It must have laxative like effects, right?


Last night my wife was watching a movie with me and she was laying on the couch... She fell asleep with her head about 1' from the Triax! I was 2 chairs away in the LP and I was getting massaged by the bass! This was with the 4520 @ -20 or -25 (can't remember which), and the Triax boosted from -8 to 0 on the sub. We were hitting in the 90db+ range on peaks. 

I just cranked it up on the new Star Trek movies to 0 and one of our dogs left the room pretty fast! It was @$#%^ LOUD!


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

HaHa massaged her right to sleep a, you better be careful a decibel or two more and you'll give her a bruised head and then she will not let you crank it up ever again


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just noticed two spots on our hardwood floors that separated from the board next to it. This was not there before the Traix and is about 8' from the Triax which is in the corner. The separation is about 3' long on one and the next board over is about 1 foot long. Can't be sure the Triax did it but I think it did. I only cranked it up once to reference level with the sub 8db hot.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Talk about shaking the house.  Impressive! I know if I crank mine up, things fall of the shelves in the other room.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I just noticed two spots on our hardwood floors that separated from the board next to it. This was not there before the Traix and is about 8' from the Triax which is in the corner. The separation is about 3' long on one and the next board over is about 1 foot long. Can't be sure the Triax did it but I think it did. I only cranked it up once to reference level with the sub 8db hot.


I guess that's the price you have to pay when being the winner of a great sub!...lol :T


----------

